# Irish Times Readers' Evening



## Brendan Burgess (15 Nov 2010)

*http://www.irishtimes.com/
.
Pricewatch Reader Evening*

 The Irish Times Economics Editor Dan O’Brien will offer a  comprehensive overview of the state of the Irish economy, focusing on  where we are, how did we get here and where are we going.

 Our deputy business editor and personal finance expert Dominic  Coyle will answer reader’s questions on everything from pensions to  investing for your children’s future.

 Pricewatch editor Conor Pope will show people how they can save a  lot of money by making a few small changes to the way they live their  lives.

 24th November 2010 at 6.30pm in The Irish Times building

 Tickets: €20


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Nov 2010)

Probably won't be as entertaining as Kilcenomics gig.


----------



## callybags (15 Nov 2010)

€20 to tell poeple how to cut out unnecessary spending on things they do not really need, including paying €20 for information that is already free on sites like this.

Wonderful.


----------



## canicemcavoy (15 Nov 2010)

The Irish Times is vested in the property market (the majority of their advertising revenue plus interests in property sales web sites) but I presume the above session would take that into account. 

I think I would rather indeed take my economic advice from a bunch of comedians though.


----------

